# ersparen können



## Duduu

Hola
Tengo problemas con esta frase "damit wir uns über Mittag das Essen im Hotel ersparen können." ¿Cómo puedo traducir "ersparen können"?

El contexto es:
"Die letzten 20 Burschen mussten wir trösten mit einem Land jäger zu zweit, einem Stück Schachtelkäse oder einigen Würfeln Zucker (alles Proviant, den Frau W. mitnahm) damit wir uns über Mittag das Essen im Hotel ersparen können".

Gracias


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
 Tal vez "poder ahorrarnos".

un saludo


----------



## Duduu

Gracias Litelchau
Ésa es la traducción que había hecho yo, pero no termino de verle sentido dentro del contexto y no sé si hay alguna otra traducción posible.
Saludos


----------



## uguban

Quizás:

_... para poder saltarnos el almuerzo en el hotel_


----------



## Duduu

Gracias Uguban
Tal vez, el cierre del paréntesis está mal en el texto original y tiene sentido como propones.
Saludos


----------



## GNK

Hallo,

tatsächlich, denke ich, hätte man die schließende Klammer auch folgendermaßen setzen können:
"Die letzten 20 Burschen mussten wir trösten mit einem Land jäger zu zweit, einem Stück Schachtelkäse oder einigen Würfeln Zucker (alles Proviant, den Frau W. mitnahm)*,* damit wir uns über Mittag das Essen im Hotel ersparen können*)*".
Die Klammer würde dann aussagen, dass Frau W. den Proviant mitnahm, um das Essen im Hotel ersparen zu können.

In der gegebenen Version ist die Aussage, dass 20 Burschen mit mitgebrachtem Proviant getröstet werden mussten, um das Essen im Hotel ersparen zu können. Die Klammer enthält nur eine Erklärung, wieso der Proviant zur Verfügung stand, nämlich weil Frau W. ihn mitbrachte.

Die Vermutung, dass die Klammer falsch gesetzt ist, ist daher zwar möglich, aber auch die gegebene Version erlaubt meines Erachtens eine Übersetzung in der bereits vorgeschlagenen Art "para poder ahorrarnos el almuerzo en el hotel".

Espero que te esté de ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Jiuman

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre *sparen *y *ersparen*?


----------



## Gatopeter

La diferencia es que sparen se usa en el sentido de ahorro más bien económico o monetario y ersparen se usa mayormente en sentido figurativo al referirse a evitarse situaciones que generen molestia: "ahórrate el mal momento", "ahórrate la molestia". Contextualmente se puede usar ambas palabras en ambas acepciones, pero casi por regla general se hace la distinción que he explicado.
La idea en "damit wir uns über Mittag das Essen im Hotel ersparen können." es que por ejemplo, les molesta gastar el dinero en el almuerzo en el hotel (por motivos personales) o bien el almuerzo es tan malo, que mejor ahorrárselo. Para traducir correctamente se requiere de un contexto más amplio.


----------

